# Ibanez RGIT27FE, anyone have any info?



## Skrapmetal (Jul 5, 2014)

Trying to find some pics of this new model, but not having any luck. The specs, ripped from Sweetwater:



> Body Type	Double Cutaway
> Left-/Right-handed	Right-handed
> Body Material	Ash
> Color	Sapphire Blue
> ...



No pics on sweetwater, though...

Anyone seen anywhere with pics yet?


----------



## tmo (Jul 5, 2014)

7 String Ibby neck through?


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Jul 5, 2014)

I haven't heard of this but that's awesome if it's real! I LOVE RGT's and have wanted a ibby rgt7 for so long but I didn't see a scale length? does the "27" in the name mean it'll be a 27" scale length? Fixed bridge, locking tuners, ebony fretboard, no tone knob and it's blue?! awesome I'll have 2 please


----------



## SamSam (Jul 5, 2014)

Ibanez RGIT20FE-SFB Sapphire Blue Flat

This is pretty much a six string version


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2014)

The Shit Wolf said:


> does the "27" in the name mean it'll be a 27" scale length? /QUOTE]
> 
> Probably not. I believe the other Iron Labels have "27" in the name.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Jul 5, 2014)

if they add a trem model i know what my next purchase must be


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Jul 5, 2014)

Ohh so the "27" in the name is probably just because it's a 7 string then? Either way I want one.

I hope they use the new humbucker sized emgs instead of the soap bar style so it has the same look as the 6 string version


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jul 5, 2014)

SamSam said:


> Ibanez RGIT20FE-SFB Sapphire Blue Flat
> 
> This is pretty much a six string version



Very nice. I wonder how many of those exist in the wild...

Edit: Sweetwater lists that as coming soon as well. The price for these is right in line with the RG752fx/RG652fx.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jul 5, 2014)

Ooo and it's a matte finish, too.


----------



## Kharon (Jul 5, 2014)

Found some pics of the 7 stringer, oh yes its gooooooood


----------



## SamSam (Jul 5, 2014)

I really have no need for this but I still want it. Badly. And the six string version.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 6, 2014)

MUCH WANT


----------



## Kharon (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh and it's an RGTIR27FE.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 6, 2014)

BONER!!!


----------



## weirdoku (Jul 6, 2014)

I just got a new 7 string gaaaawd.


----------



## Clayton7R (Jul 6, 2014)

The pickup selector is 3 way, not 5. This guitar is very metal.
Killswitch for stobe effect, super smooth maple/bubinga neck, & the weight is minimal. Are you thinking about buying one yourself?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2014)

Kharon said:


> Found some pics of the 7 stringer, oh yes its gooooooood



Looks like they perfected the latest version of the Iron Labels. 

No binding, veneers, or gold hardware; just a binding-less, trans satin-finished, bare ash guitar.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 6, 2014)

I wonder why manufacturers keep building for soapbars on 7s when even EMG makes standard style buckers for them. That seems to be a great limitation since you still have to custom order soapbar covers for most passives. :/


----------



## guitar4tw (Jul 6, 2014)

rikomaru said:


> I wonder why manufacturers keep building for soapbars on 7s when even EMG makes standard style buckers for them. That seems to be a great limitation since you still have to custom order soapbar covers for most passives. :/



So true. Why can't there just be implemented ONE universal standard measurement for all humbucker pickups already, including the screw-tabs and everything. Would make pickup swapping so much easier.

Add to that a new universal wiring system where you just plug the end of the cable into slots in the pots as well, and we'd have no more soldering.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2014)

rikomaru said:


> I wonder why manufacturers keep building for soapbars on 7s when even EMG makes standard style buckers for them.



The soapbars are cheaper.


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Jul 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like they perfected the latest version of the Iron Labels.
> 
> No binding, veneers, or gold hardware; just a binding-less, trans satin-finished, bare ash guitar.



Yeah hopefully they play as good as they look cause this is the first iron label I've really REALLY liked! there was always something I didn't like about the other models. I don't even mind the soapbar pickups that much I'll just put a 57/66, bkp with soapbar covers or maybe I'll see if next year dimarzio makes some Titan 7's with soapbar sized covers? Either way it'll probably look awesome and if they do other colors like green or red Ill probably get a couple and if they make a neck thru 7 string S that looks like these but with the passive sized pickups I don't even know how many I would get?!  but seriously I've already got 3 RGT''s I want 3 RGT7's for one big family photo


----------



## thrsher (Jul 6, 2014)

if this is a baritone scale, its everything i have been waiting for from an ibanez


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jul 6, 2014)

Clayton7R said:


> The pickup selector is 3 way, not 5. This guitar is very metal.
> Killswitch for stobe effect, super smooth maple/bubinga neck, & the weight is minimal. Are you thinking about buying one yourself?



There's a really solid possibility I'll get a 6 string version at the very least. I've gotta get some answers from my doctor as to whether or not this left hand issue I'm having is permanent before I buy any more 7 strings... if it is, I might have to set a couple of 6er's up as BEADF#B and pretend they are 7's.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't care who I have to pleasure, please bring it to EU too!


----------



## mcsalty (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm totally being "that guy" but I hope blue isn't the only colour it comes in


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 7, 2014)

mcsalty said:


> I'm totally being "that guy" but I hope blue isn't the only colour it comes in



Then I'll be "that other guy". I'd have the most insane amount of GAS for a plain natural version, or a trans black stained one (M8M-style).


----------



## Kharon (Jul 7, 2014)

Second on the M8M finish!!!


----------



## Tree (Jul 7, 2014)

I didn't even like the Iron Labels I've played, but this thread... 

I feel my card burning a massive whole in my wallet


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally! After all these years. A neck thru 7 from Ibanez. Love how it has the locking tuners too.  And that finish on the ash body looks SWEEEEET.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 8, 2014)

face palming for soapbar routes AGAIN
 
really is it so hard to just STOP doing that route now that EMG has released passive sized 7 string pickups


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2014)

Sepultorture said:


> face palming for soapbar routes AGAIN
> 
> really is it so hard to just STOP doing that route now that EMG has released passive sized 7 string pickups



Like I said, they're probably doing it to keep things cheap. The soapbars are $20 - $30 less than the passive-sized EMGs, and that probably saves Ibanez a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jul 8, 2014)

Soapbars are probably also easier and therefore cheaper to CNC than direct mount standard humbuckers. The overall shape is simpler and also minimises any problems in the finishing department (when sanding etc.). So Ibanez still get to put in aftermarket pickups, but it turns out to be cheaper and easier to do.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jul 8, 2014)

Whelp. They officially did it. They made my dream guitar. I guess I NEED a job now.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 10, 2014)

Never thought I'd see the day of a neck-thru Ibanez 7-string. But the active routes are meh, although a white set of EMG707Xs would look cool in it for sure. In that combination, I can see the finish pop and work great. Otherwise, I'm not such a fan of it and would have preferred a trans black version.


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Jul 10, 2014)

shitsøn;4096543 said:


> Never thought I'd see the day of a neck-thru Ibanez 7-string. But the active routes are meh, although a white set of EMG707Xs would look cool in it for sure. In that combination, I can see the finish pop and work great. Otherwise, I'm not such a fan of it and would have preferred a trans black version.



That's how I felt...excited at the neck thru 7 but meh to pickups but unless they release other colors I'm pretty sure I might just refinish it natural or red? Does emg make white 57-7/66-7 tho That might look cool in that too tho if I leave it blue.

I'm still hoping they'll do an iron label S 7 string neck thru with passives to go along with these cus iirc they've usually released the iron label s and RG guitars together and they seem to have very similar specs


----------



## Omura (Jul 22, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Then I'll be "that other guy". I'd have the most insane amount of GAS for a plain natural version, or a trans black stained one (M8M-style).



natural finish neck thru iron label with my favourite bridge and tuners, and a blank ebony board!?
I wouldn't even care about the EMGs if they do a natural. I WILL get one. and be forced to sell something to make up for it..


----------



## JejeLaFrite (Jul 23, 2014)

Omg ! I want it so bad ! (7s version)

I sent a mail to Thonann, to ask if they will receive it and they said they won't 

Snif....


----------



## Minotaur55 (Jul 25, 2014)

rikomaru said:


> I wonder why manufacturers keep building for soapbars on 7s when even EMG makes standard style buckers for them. That seems to be a great limitation since you still have to custom order soapbar covers for most passives. :/



I don't know why they use soapbars. They're kind of ugly looking. Or is that just me? 

Also, I might get this as my first seven string model. Who knows.


----------



## Minotaur55 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alright, Ibanez has released the guitar. You can find more info on it:

Here (six string version): Electric Guitars RG - RGIT20FE Iron Label | Ibanez guitars

Here (seven string version): Electric Guitars RG - RGIT27FE Iron Label | Ibanez guitars


----------



## SynVII (Aug 9, 2014)

Has anyone in Europe bought this guitar? Strongly considering buying it and just wondering the best route to go, import from the US or is there a distributor in Europe? Im looking to get it shipped to Ireland..


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 9, 2014)

So here in the UK GuitarGuitar have it listed at £832 which is pretty impressive as it's much cheaper than I was expecting. Ibanez RGIT27FE-SBF Sapphire Blue Thru-Neck Iron Label EMG 707


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 11, 2014)

This, but prestige, with an RGD shaped body, tight end bridge, passive route and uncoloured wood would probably get me to sell a thing or two.

Or all my possessions 

Or a kidney...




Or my soul



Whatever


----------



## Omura (Aug 11, 2014)

Musiscience said:


> This, but prestige, with an RGD shaped body, tight end bridge, passive route and uncoloured wood would probably get me to sell a thing or two.
> 
> Or all my possessions
> 
> ...



So basically, if it's spec was totally different except for the neck and body wood...


----------



## stevexc (Aug 12, 2014)

Musiscience said:


> This, but prestige, with an RGD shaped body, tight end bridge, passive route and uncoloured wood would probably get me to sell a thing or two.
> 
> Or all my possessions
> 
> ...



Oh man, or even if it had a Soloist body, but was a USA Schecter, with a cockstock, a Kahler, a burled maple top and a margarita maker, it'd be even cooler!

Seriously though this thing looks schnazzy.


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 12, 2014)

Omura said:


> So basically, if it's spec was totally different except for the neck and body wood...





stevexc said:


> Oh man, or even if it had a Soloist body, but was a USA Schecter, with a cockstock, a Kahler, a burled maple top and a margarita maker, it'd be even cooler!
> 
> Seriously though this thing looks schnazzy.



Seeing a necktrough on a 7 string Ibby just got me way too excited. Like, out of control excited. But I don't like the blue, nor Iron Labels. From the ones I played, they all felt very cheap and poorly made.


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 12, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Then I'll be "that other guy". I'd have the most insane amount of GAS for a plain natural version, or a trans black stained one (M8M-style).





Kharon said:


> Second on the M8M finish!!!



Just did a shitty photoshop mockup, and it doesn't look half bad


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 13, 2014)

wood look sick in black for sure


----------



## Felvin (Aug 13, 2014)

999&#8364; at Music-Store.de

... how many guitars are enough you say?


----------



## Omura (Aug 13, 2014)

Felvin said:


> 999 at Music-Store.de
> 
> ... how many guitars are enough you say?



N= the number of guitars you currently own, 
The ideal number of guitars for you = N+1


----------



## CatsMilk (Aug 13, 2014)

If this was natural it would be perfect for me. It still looks awesome anyway. I wonder if this means they'll be bringing out more neck-thrus.


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 13, 2014)

I played one of the RGIT 7 strings two weeks ago. The one that I played was great, very balanced weight, good fretwork, nice finish work.

My only complaint is the EMG 707s. At least Seymour Duncan and Lundgren make soap-bar style aftermarket replacements. I really wish that it had either EMG 81-7x/60-7x or 57-7/66-7 pickups. Even in a maple neck-through guitar, the 707s seemed muddy and bland to me. I will admit that I was only playing through a small amp though. Acoustically the guitar had decent resonance, but I still don't know about those 707s.


----------



## InfernalNoise (Aug 13, 2014)

Musiscience said:


> Just did a shitty photoshop mockup, and it doesn't look half bad



Wow, that looks really, really nice. I'd definately grab one if they'd offer this model in such a finish. 

Hey Guys at Ibanez, look at that and get inspired .


----------



## MaxBenches (Aug 17, 2014)

JejeLaFrite said:


> Omg ! I want it so bad ! (7s version)
> 
> I sent a mail to Thonann, to ask if they will receive it and they said they won't
> 
> Snif....



Just checked Thomann and they have it!

https://www.thomann.de/dk/ibanez_rgit27fe_sbf.htm

I'm GAS'ing really hard for a new 7, but I'm tied between this and the RGD2127FX. Has anyone gotten their hands on one, and if so, how does it feel and is it worth buying or should i just shell out the extra bit of cash for a RGD?


----------



## flaherz09 (Aug 23, 2014)

Played one today....this thing rules. Plays just as good as my MIJ 7421!


----------



## ironbeast (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm really GAS-ing for one too but some things are putting me off:

1. the active emg's in soapbar shape. Will I be able to replace them with passive Seymour Duncans?

2. This review from Thomann's (translated from Spanish by google):

"Good characteristics worse manufacture.

Good guitar but less than 1000 ?, something hidden , the but , is that manufacturing is not thomann Indonesian and ibanez makes quality control in Japan , the bridge is not the best but if it is comfortable, is badly adjusted , factory action was very bad high , some defects in the nut and the highest part of the mast , some paint defects because thomann there are small bits of paint touch to touch the mast trhu neck is comfortable, but headstock noting one can see that to make the shape of the blade have added another 2 pieces of wood . The guitar does not thomann octavada to perfection. The pickups sound good and correct, very serious 707 are felt , perhaps a 81-7 on the bridge would have been a better choice. Difficult to tune in D with the 7th in A factory with ropes , too thin for me."


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 13, 2015)

ironbeast said:


> I'm really GAS-ing for one too but some things are putting me off:
> 
> 1. the active emg's in soapbar shape. Will I be able to replace them with passive Seymour Duncans?



SD has the option of soapbar covers (with pole screws poking through) on all their passive 7 and 8 string pickups. Doesn't look half bad if you ask me.


----------



## Darin510 (Jan 18, 2015)

I found this on zzounds.com. Is this for real? http://c1.zzounds.com/media/fit,201...Front_NA-e5bee09bc7bb301a4f9c2f7d8056c041.jpg
http://c1.zzounds.com/media/fit,201..._Back_NA-6a745f975ee2de5b7a3aa4ad9fa17870.jpg
http://c1.zzounds.com/media/fit,201..._Back_NA-eee5212795958b91f0430ba56b36b59e.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2015)

Yup. That was one of the first "leaked" new models.


----------



## Darin510 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dammnit! I just bought a blue one and my plans where to make it look like the natural finish. Oh well.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 19, 2015)

^Yup, a rare case of "you snooze you win".

...haven't seen a sixer edition of this one yet, does it exist?


----------

